# Sil Lum Tao DVD question



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2009)

I am looking for a good DVD or video of Sil Lum Tao (Siu Nim Tao) like you would see Ip Ching or Ip Chun do, does anyone have any recommendations?

I have learned this form 3 times in the Ip Ching line and I think I would like to start doing it again, it was rather nice and I just do not want to go back to my sifu and bug him for it again. And I was sent a DVD a while back (from my sister-in-law in China) but it is a bit different form than what I was taught. My main focus is Yang Taiji but I kind of miss Sil Lum Tao, it was a nice form and I would like to add that to the workout in the mornings but I cant remember it all.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Xue,

Here's a seminar sponsored by Sifu Sam Chan with Ip Ching as the demonstrator of both Sil Lim Tau & Cham Kiu. 

http://www.everythingwingchun.com/ip-ching-wing-chun-dvd-videos-s/121.htm

Check this site out for more media concerning Ip Ching family representatives.

http://www.wcarchive.com/html/wing-chun-videos.htm


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey there, I gave youtube a quick looksie without much success, alas here is grandpappys yip man Siu Nim Tao, sure you were aware of this option, but it can't hurt to perhaps refresh your memory as you wait for your dvd.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's another Youtube video of Ip Chun doing it.





 
But if you read the description and comments, apparently he's doing it wrong.


----------



## tenzen (Aug 28, 2009)

i used to have a video of yip man doing sil lum tao chum kiu and bil jee. then it went on to ip chun talking about them and them breaking them down and doing them his self. it was a pretty good video. i found it on pirate bay. hope this helps man.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

I found an old DVD set of Ip Chun doing Siu Nim Tao, Chum Kiu and Biu Tze and although I am not interested in Chum Kiu and Biu Tze (If I ever am I will go back to my Sifu) I am interested in the Siu Nim Tao.

Now this may be a silly question but since Ip Man taught the majority of his students differently, how different is the Siu Nim Tao of Ip Chun from that of Ip Ching?


----------



## hunt1 (Sep 4, 2009)

The forms are basically the same. Differences are due to change's Yip Ching has made over time. Yip Chun keeps his forms very basic with no or very few changes from how he was taught. His forms are the same as others close students of Yip Man  like Ho Kam Ming. 
 Even when his father was alive Yip Ching was changing his forms to represent his idea of wing chun.


----------

